
OSVehicle (YC W16) released a new open sourced hardware platform for EVs - haaen
https://electrek.co/2017/01/11/tabby-evo-open-source-hardware-platform-to-develop-electric-vehicles/
======
haaen
The first Italian company that went through YC?

